# No golfing angry



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

I went to the driving range on my lunch break yesterday. As I started to hit, I noticed that the frustrations of my job yesterday was being exerted in my swing. Literally, I was just wanted to knock the CRAP out of that ball. After this, I was reminded of one of my rules. Don't expect to play well when you're frustrated and can't concentrate. It felt good to let go of some of that frustration though.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Its ok if you are hitting the ball well but hitting the ball bad when you are angry is a waste of time.

Its so hard to do, but I think we all need to leave our personal lives in the carpark.

I cant say I have mastered this though, after a rather heated discussion with my new lady friend on Sunday - I promptly went out and embaressed myself on the course as I couldnt keep my mind in the right place.

You live and learn!


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

It's pretty funny how many people say they play golf to relax and enjoy a few hours of their day, yet they stress out when they're golfing more than I've even seen them. To truly enjoy your round, forget about your life for a while. Anything that happened off the course doesn't matter. THAT is how you "get away from it all." The rest of your foursome will appreciate too.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

As Chubbs Peterson said:

"You don't play with raw emotion..you can't putt angry".

One of the truest statements, I have ever heard.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

golf fanatic 57 said:


> I went to the driving range on my lunch break yesterday. As I started to hit, I noticed that the frustrations of my job yesterday was being exerted in my swing. Literally, I was just wanted to knock the CRAP out of that ball. After this, I was reminded of one of my rules. Don't expect to play well when you're frustrated and can't concentrate. It felt good to let go of some of that frustration though.


Hey,

I'm glad you know this things. It's really difficult when we are emotionally imbalanced.

In any sports, even in contact sports too like Karate or AiKiDo, every athlete should be mentally balanced...very Positive.

Now if your angry or mad on something, just goto the nearest driving range, and hit some balls.

Tip...

If you feel that there is something bothering you, visualized that problem in that ball, and hit it off, and mentally say...

BAD LUCK GO AWAY

And that bad luck will really go away, just believe and expect it to happen 

thats what I do.


----------

